# Greenstar Programming



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

I am writing this blog entry to answer these questions:



gestalt said:


> ...How do you think Star Wars might suggest these things? Through the obvious ones like planetary destruction and the unstoppable empire with zombie/robot armies or is it something else that I missed?
> 
> I always thought the Luke and Vader interaction had a message that went something along the lines of: "Be afraid of your own shadow," which in a spiritual sense is fairly counterproductive.


IMHO, Stars Wars is all about Greenstar Programming. The images, the plots, what is said, the characters, the aliens. 

I saw Star Wars in the 70s once, so my memory might be not the best, however, Luke and Vader seem to be an allegory on good vs evil, human vs reptilian. Or human vs Illuminati. The Dark side of The Force.

I have a book, 13-Cubed: Case Studies in Mind Control & Programming, that has a whole chapter on greenstar Programming. Here's the first paragraph of that chapter:



> Green Star Programming is an umbrella program that covers a lot of territory.
> 
> Within this genre of programming are those who have alien
> abduction scenarios, alien contactees, *Star Wars Programming*, Star Trek Programming, Alien Ambassador Programming, and most importantly, Staged Alien Invasion Programming.
> ...


About 18 minutes into this video, the author of 13-Cubed discusses Greenstar Programming.

Also, on the author's site in 2004, this post was made, not by the author of 13-Cubed, but someone else:



> Star Wars appears to have been created partially to prepare humans on Earth for knowledge about other races. Just look at some of the creatures and characters and their analogies to real entities:
> Yoda= Behaves and lives almost precisely like a Sirian (Sirius B). Looks somewhat like one, only smaller and mutated with long ears and green skin. He lives an extremely long life span just as they do, is a philosopher and teacher, and lives in a hermit-hovel in a swamp on a forest-covered planet.
> Darth Maul= Has the same set of horns as certain reptilian beings. Has several other reptilian nuances about him.
> Ewoks= Bears
> ...


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Wait, you saw Star Wars once back in the 70's? Are you aware there are now: 

11 movies
4 animated shows
2 live action series (with another one set to drop at the end of this month) 
And Holiday Special, spanning 5 decades?

* *




Don't get me started on all the books, video games, and various other merch.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

Saying Star Wars is preparing humans for alien contact is like saying Naruto prepares humanity for the full-blown creativity, with all the summons, jutsus, etc.


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

I thought the poster on the other site said prepare for other alien RACES, not alien invasion. There might be a language barrier here? I mean I put that post up in 2011 so I might have missed the words alien invasion. I would not be surprised 😮


----------

